# Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal



## angel kurt (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo #h

fahre mit meiner Familie und Bekannten am 02.08.08 für 2 Wochen zum ersten mal nach Langeland Sodsbjerg.
haben uns ein Boot gemietet von Ole Dehn (ein Uttern mit 40 PS und Echolot ohne GPS).

habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit Ole Dehn gemacht und sind es gute Echolote? oder ist es besser noch ein Echolot mitzunehmen wo man auch die fische drauf erkennt?
will ja nichts dem Zufall überlassen.

findet man da irgendwo Wattwürmer oder is es besser sie im laden zu kaufen oder kann man dort sogar mit Tauwürmern angeln?würde es auch gerne mit Fischfetzen versuchen kann man dort auch mit Rotaugen angeln?

kann man sich auch mal die Nacht oder Tag am Sponsbjerger Hafen mit der Angel hinsetzen auf Aussicht auf Erfolg (Aal oder Platte)?

und die letzte Frage in welchen tiefen werden sich die Dorsche (wenn da welche sein sollten) aufhalten im tiefen (Fahrrinne) oder mehr im flachen? und in welcher tiefe ca die platten? oder einfacheinem Kutter nachfahren? die müssen ja wissen wo die Fische sind!!!!

bin schon ganz aufgeregt und kann es kaum erwarten!!!!
die Woche davor fahre ich zum Karpfen Angeln :g da kenn ich mich aus 

Danke im voraus!

MfG angel kurt


----------



## Flöteboller (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*



angel kurt schrieb:


> Hallo #h
> 
> fahre mit meiner Familie und Bekannten am 02.08.08 für 2 Wochen zum ersten mal nach Langeland Sodsbjerg.
> haben uns ein Boot gemietet von Ole Dehn (ein Uttern mit 40 PS und Echolot ohne GPS).
> ...


 
Moin angel kurt.
Erst mal Herzlich Wilkommen.
Bin im Juni auf LL gewesen zuden Booten kann ich nichts sagen habe mein eigenes mitgehabt.Zum Angeln der Dorsch ist nur selten vorhanden und wenn dann fast nur im Tiefen ca 20 mtr und Tiefer. Was fast immer geht sind Platte auf Wurm habe am anfang mit Heringsfetzen versucht war nichts Gefangen habe ich sie in Tiefen von 5 -19 mtr.Außerdem habe ich noch einige Hornhechte mit der Wasserkugel und Wurm dran Überlistet ob die jetzt noch da sind kann ich nicht sagen aber eigendlich müssten die Makrelen schon da sein. Würmer gibt es im Angelladen kosten 100 gr 51 Kronen kann mann auch aus dem Automaten ziehen.|wavey:


----------



## autoglas (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Hallo Kurt,waren im Juni 3Wochen auf Langeland,haben wenig Dorsche gefangen(30-50Meter Fahrinne grüne Tonne DW55 Hafen raus re ab 15Minuten) und wenn dann nur kleine,aber dafür Platten ohne Ende(Sabiki Plattfischsystem Perle geht immer) so auf 10 Meter mit Seeringel oder Watti du kannst auch auf Meerforelle in Botofte Strand gehen,da habe Ich Glück gehabt und eine schöne Meerforelle gefangen(60cm)war Happy Ole Dehns Boote sind o.k.auch den Service kann man Empfehlen ,du brauchst kein Echolot ist im Boot vorhanden mit GPS allso dan viel Glück Gruß#h


----------



## sitzangler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Hallo Kurt,

Ole Dehn ist ok, der Service auch.
Wattis lieber kaufen, suchen ist sehr mühselig.
Angeln im Hafen von Spodsbjerg ist, soviel ich weiß, verboten.
Wegen der Fähre.
So nu zu die Fische, nach den Aussagen die hier im Board oder auch in anderen Foren getroffen werden sieht es mit Dorsch ziemlich schlecht aus auf Grund der schlechten Wasserverhältnisse( Sauerstoff).
Man muss die Fische suchen, am besten vor Ort fragen. (Ole Dehn, Angelzentrum Langeland und a.)
Plattfisch geht gut, Wittling ist wohl auch da.
Meerforelle zu dieser Jahreszeit nur am sehr späten Abend oder ganz früh ( im Hellwerden).
Mit Glück im Hafen von Bagenkop Heringe.

Viel Spass im Urlaub, vieleicht sieht man sich.

Gruß der sitzangler#:


----------



## Norgetorsk (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Kann nur bestätigen das Ole Dehn ok. ist. Wir haben schon 3 mal bei ihm gebucht Echos u.GPS in einem Gerät. Am Anfang etwas Übung erforderlich. Mit dem Dorsch sehe ich allerdings um diese Jahreszeit etwas schwarz, leider.
Trotzdem schöne Ferien und Petri Heil.#h#h

Norgetorsk


----------



## cafabu (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Moin, moin,
Ole Dehn und Thomas vom Angelzentrum Langeland sind die besten Auskunftsstellen vor Ort. Jeder der bei Spodsbjerg angelt geht bei den Beiden ein und aus. Die wissen ständig wer, wann, wo, wie und worauf gefangen hat. Frag da einfach mal nach. Bessere und zeitnähere Auskunft kannst Du nicht bekommen.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Multe (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Hi, 
also wie schon erwähnt, bei Thomas bist Du super aufgehoben, bei IBI gibt es wieder für Kunden einen Sommerservice von erfahrenen Meeresanglern ab dem 2.8. und da das wie ich erfahren hab jedes Jahr etwa zur gleichen Zeit ist, gibts da auch Fisch!Vor 2 Wochen war ne Gruppe aus unserer Gegend oben, die hatten super Fisch und auch etliche um und über 10 Kilo. Scheint also doch net so wirklich schlecht zu sein!? Aber mach net den Fehler und versuch gerade als Neuling dein eigenes Süppchen zu kochen, sondern frag einfach mal nach wenn du oben bist wo was geht und auf was gefangen wird. Man sieht komischerweise immer Angler ohne Fisch obwohl die Mehrheit gute Fänge zurückbringt. Also viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## angel kurt (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

danke euch allen für die super auskunft werde berichten was wir so gefangen haben. freu mich schon auf langeland und hoffe das wetter wird auch gut.


----------



## Multe (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Hej angel kurt, du kannst bei IBI - Bootsverleih ja mal nach den den Experten fragen. IBI  übernimmt ja ab nächstes Jahr die Boote von Ole Dehn und der hat sicher nichts dagegen wenn du da mal was lernen willst. Ich habe gehört vo denen  kann man auch kostenlos Saltwater GULP zum Testen bekommen. (war jedenfalls immer so)
Bring gutes Gerät mit, denn im Moment werden Dorsche um die 10kg gefangen. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Kurt, scheinbar sind die Warnhinweise auf den Langelandbelt hier inzwischen gelöscht worden. Eigentlich schade, weil sie immer aktuell sind.

Seid bitte vorsichtig. Der Langelandbelt ist ausgesprochen stömungsintensiv. Werft draußen keinen Anker. Und wenn dann schaut beim Starten des Motors immer runter, wo das Ankerseil ist.
Normalerweise steht das Boot im Wind und die Ankerleine geht vorn schräg ins Wasser. Bei intensiver Strömung steht die Leine aber unter und hinter dem Boot. Ich hatte die Ankerleine schon im Propeller und wär' bald abgesoffen. Immer schön gucken!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## angel kurt (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

danke dir Dieter und Multe habe gerade gelesen die dorsche sind da aber nich in beisslaune noch eine woche bis Langeland freu mich schon.
wenn noch wer einen guten tip hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Multe (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Hej angel kurt, bekomm keinen Schreck, wenn du am Samstag auf die Insel kommst, denn an diesem Wochenende findet in Rudkøbing das Langelandsfestival statt. Da wirst du einige Probleme haben um bei Novasol an deinen Schlüssel zu kommen.
Die Dorsche sind im Moment richtig gut drauf, denn ein paar Freunde sind gerade von Spodsbjerg zurückgekommen und haben sehr gute und auch schöne Dorsche bis 13kg. gefangen. Sie waren ganz begeistert von der Größe der Fische. 
Ich hoffe es klappt auch bei euch.
Multe


----------



## angel kurt (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

hey Multe ich hoffe auch wird schon werden danke dir für dir freudigen narichten. haben uns haufen pilker gekauft von 35g bis 400g wieviel brauch ich in der fahrrinne? und wo haben deine freunde denn die gefangen. ist es nich einfacher einem kutter nachzufahren die wissen doch mehr als wir.


----------



## Multe (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Hej angel kurt, wieviel Gramm du in der Fahrrinne brauchst hängt ganz von der Strömung ab. Normal reichen mir Pilker bis 100gr. Wird die Strömung stärker fahre ich zurück und versuche es später noch einmal. Bringe aber auch einige Bleiköpfe mit, denn wenn die Dorsche Krebse fressen, wollen sie die schnellen Pilkbewegungen nicht so. 
Meine Freunde haben alle ihre Fische vor dem kleinen Wald südlich von Spodsbjerg gefangen, bei ca.25m. 
Dem Kutter nachzufahren ist das dümmste was man machen kann. Frage lieber einen Angler im Hafen oder einen vom IBI - Sommerservice. Hier erfährst du alles was du wissen willst. Mach auch nicht den Fehler und fahre einem Boot einfach nach, denn er könnte ja auch auf Platte oder Mefo`s gehen. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (27. August 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Hallo Angel Kurt was ist los???  Du wurdest doch gut in den Hafen von Spodsbjerg zurückgeschleppt . Hast du noch was gefangen?
Wie war deine Tour?

Gruß Multe


----------



## angel kurt (17. September 2008)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

hallo Multe

entschuldige bitte das ich erst jetzt schreibe war auf Montage und wenig zeit.
das war was sage ich dir mit dem abschleppen aber alles gut gegangen.
haben nich viel grosse dorsche gefangen bis 75 cm war aber ein super urlaub und fahre nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder ( aber ohne frauen) wenn die drift zu stark war sind wir auf platt gegangen und gefangen hat echt spass gemacht. 
viele kleine dorsche und wittlinge leben aber alle noch.


----------



## rule270 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Hallo Kurt

Platte gehen immer auf Langeland.
Dorsche muss man Suchen aber an den kanten um die Grüne Tonne oder gegenüber an der orangenen Tonne geht immer was. Wattwürmer oder Ringler kann man überall bekommen.Wenn man selbst graben möchte geht es auf Taasinge Nordseite bei Niedrigwasser gut. Seeringler.!!
Ansonsten viel Spass.
Rudolf


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Langeland Spodsbjerg zum ersten mal*

Rudolf, der Thread ist 3 Jahre alt!

Gruß Dieter


----------

